# Purple Primer Stain Remove



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone have any luck getting purple primer off a tub with acrylic surface?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CHB70 said:


> Anyone have any luck getting purple primer off a tub with acrylic surface?


Ouch, it's probably in the finish. Maybe use clear primer sparingly and dab it out. (You might want to research that further, though.)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CHB70 said:


> Anyone have any luck getting purple primer off a tub with acrylic surface?



Likely to have better luck making the whole tub purple...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Buffer with car polish. Just a guess. I'm going to need you to sign some paperwork first if you don't mind.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Do a search at plbg.com There are some good ideas there. (acetone, or Q-tips + clear cleaner were a couple.)


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

Might try scrubbing it aggressively with the plumbers head till it buffs out.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh boy.....the dreaded purple


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Toothpaste will do it - I like Crest ultra white


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Many years ago I worked for a plumbing outfit and it was prohibited to have primer on the trim out phase of the work. Back then there was no clear primer, but lots of ruined tubs.

Best of luck getting that cleared up.


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

river rider said:


> Might try scrubbing it aggressively with the plumbers head till it buffs out.


.....or until the blood covers it all up.

Calling manufacturer sometimes can help a lot. If you can get through the useless cust svc. people and talk to a chem guy. Usually doesn't pay off, but I've had a couple great inputs on chem reaction matters. I'd actually say try a Canadian outfit if you can. They have been way more helpful overall. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

More great advice but don't forget that the product I showed you will take care of it with no trouble.


----------



## SprayFinish (Aug 16, 2015)

laquer thinner or possibly a denatured alcohol


----------



## SprayFinish (Aug 16, 2015)

FrankSmith said:


> More great advice but don't forget that the product I showed you will take care of it with no trouble.


I am not familiar with that product, but wouldn't it take away the gloss from acrylic and leave a dull spot?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

SprayFinish said:


> I am not familiar with that product, but wouldn't it take away the gloss from acrylic and leave a dull spot?


It's strange stuff. It softens the finish but somehow it rehardens and does no leave dull spots. I used it to get a bunch of stuff off my van that I thought would would be there forever. After washing it there is no signs of anything in any lighting.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

SprayFinish said:


> I am not familiar with that product, but wouldn't it take away the gloss from acrylic and leave a dull spot?


I'm guessing yes. But a couple minutes with 1000 grit followed by an auto buffer w/compound may save some sorry SOB's butt.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd be skeptical that it could be done chemically. I think the wet sanding buffing solution would work. Work your way up in grit to 1,500. I did many tons of work with acrylics and plastics is the sign biz. A word of warning, some chemicals can do some very strange things to plastics, even isoprophyl alcohol.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

That stuff can really penetrate if it's a drop that doesn't dry right away. I had some leak in a bucket with a few fittings and it soaked in at least 1/16th inch. I sliced purple plastic away with a razor just to see.

Too bad it can't be bleached colorless (Or H2O2), rather than dissolved.


----------

